# AASHTO 5th edition 2010



## McEngr (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I just bit the bullet and purchased the AASHTO 2010 5th edition. $415+$20S&amp;H. It is a complete joke that someone has to purchase this book. Why can't these organizations offer a free, not-for-print version of their book. It really is damaging to the pocket book and it appears that it's us engineers that truly suffer.

In addition, I just purchased the SERM 6th edition which has the AASHTO 2010 up-to-date. It appears that the 6th edition also has wind design examples in the text (something that was never a focus before), so I'm a little anxious to see the quality of product Alan WIlliams has produced this time.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Nov 9, 2011)

just curoius whats the difference with the last AASHTO edition i have the 2008 edition.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not sure except it's been completely reorganized. I'm pretty sure it's the same information though. AASHTO has the info on their bookstore website.


----------



## x5bulldog (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree McEngr

I purchased the AASHTO 5th edition 2010 ($360) and the SERM 4th edition (around $100) last year to prepare for the Structural Exam I last offered in October 2010. I also used them to prepare for the Structural Exam Vertical Forces (April 2011). They both helped me pass these exams. I also used them for the Structural Exam Lateral Forces offered this past October 29th, 2011. I don't know about this one. I don't feel confident, after sitting for three consecutive exams, this past exam seemed trickier (morning portion). Not harder but made me second guess myself, which really frustrated me. I will purchase the SERM 6th edition if my results are Unacceptable. Another $100 plus IBC 2009 $100 plus Masonry code 2009 $100 plus NDS for Wind &amp; Seismic 2008 $60.

NCEES' website has a breakdown of what to expect on the exam.

I really hope I don't have to sit four times in a row for exams. I really want my evenings and weekends back!!  And get rid of that AASHTO!! :angry:


----------



## McEngr (Nov 10, 2011)

x5bulldog: I can lament with your struggles. I have taken the SE I, SE II, and the Civil PE Structural Depth and then struggled to pass the SE III, which no longer exists. I'm hoping that the 16 hour test is like the SE I+II with a little emphasis on seismic. If that's the case, I have a great chance of passing.


----------



## calpal (Dec 3, 2011)

I appread for this OCT. 2011 Exams both vertical and lateral. Both days moring portion of the exam was tricky and time consuming. I was unable to attempt all the questions. Many questions were from AASHTO. It is my opinion that AASTHO is equally important in the moring session. AASHTO is going to be the tie breaker. Wish you good luck to every one.


----------

